
RIAA and BPI Use “Pirated” Code on Their Websites - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-and-bpi-use-pirated-code-on-their-websites-131102/
======
hrkristian
I'm curious to know what the original author (ZURB) would be able to sue for
if they so decided, it's clearly copyright infringement.

